

JQuery in 2025 - ajaxaddicted
https://gist.github.com/martinrusev/60a0c4babf37bd54675b

======
drinchev
Why this is upvoted? Can you explain more?

------
DrinkWater
i dont get it.

~~~
__xtrimsky
Neither do I.

